# Ft: As 1509



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

I've got a really nice condition AS 1509 with black fuji hardloy ringed guides from the early 2000's...not sure about the exact length, but it's at least 13'. Butt section was redone and and a fuji DPS reel seat is 30" from the butt. X-flocked shrink tube.

Looking for a WRI Nail


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Interested in selling it outright?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Interested in selling it outright?


Hey Dustin,

Looking for a "Big Brother" for your 13',2" 1508 2pc-1pc Lite ???

Dave


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

HA! You know it!


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

dlpetrey said:


> Interested in selling it outright?


it's possible, give me half a day or a full 24 hours to think of a cash price...would love a WRI nail though.

PM me your phone number, that way i can get you some pics soon too partner!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Sent my number your way poloman. Just let me know. No rush.


----------

